# My Pet Smart Betta



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Went to the city and finally got to go to Pet Smart. They didn't have as many bettas as I would have thought. i guess the Canadian Pet Smarts are not like the American ones. They only had veiltales, halfmoons and crowntails and females. i kinda wanted a double tale but could not find one. 

here is a pic of their display for the bettas 










I didnt really like how they show them off. i actually found it harder to see them this way. kind of had to pick up each cup. their cups are bigger than the ones i get from my LFS. But a lot of the bettas didnt look too well especially the VTs

Well I found this one I liked because he had bits of green on him. he looks minty lol so i think his name is Mint now. I had him in a temp tank with a heater but he had to endure a 2 hour drive home in the car. i jsut took the heater out and took some of the water out. he survived fine the car was warm thankfully. i have a short video of the car ride on my youtube is anyone is that interested lol  (link in signature)

anwyays enough yapping here are a couple of pics of him




























His tank the 2.5 gallon glass tank


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! minty-fresh!!! Lol XD just gorgeous!


----------



## thisismethere (Oct 16, 2012)

He's beautiful wow! What a find! And what a lucky betta to have such a nice home now. =)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He's beautiful!  That's a really nice color.

My Petsmart's setup looks pretty much the same. What are the white caps for? I don't remember seeing those. My store had females with magenta/purple covers. VT males have blue covers. Etc. But I definitely din't see anything that looked like your new guy! (They had some CT babies though.)


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

TY, he was hard to take pics with, I took at least 10 and they all came out blurry. i really need a new digi camera!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> He's beautiful!  That's a really nice color.
> 
> My Petsmart's setup looks pretty much the same. What are the white caps for? I don't remember seeing those. My store had females with magenta/purple covers. VT males have blue covers. Etc.



White is female. light blue VT, green HM and dark blue are the CTs


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

he is so cute by the video he seems to be very happy in his new home!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

ya he is swimming around good and he ate lastnight fine too. he is beside my computer screen kinds so the end that is near the light i think is causing a reflection cause he keeps chasing at himself at that end of the tank lol. it's kinda cute but i hope he gets used to it. he is currently stalking my finger shyly


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

What a great find! He is gorgeous!


----------

